# Odin not detecting my phone



## misaelN04H

using the stickied [How-To][Guide]Rooting the Stratosphere - Simplified guide. im stuck on step 7/8. i get the [Android image above some text (Downloading... Do not turn off target!!).] screen but odin is not detecting my phone

im not getting the [(you will see some stuff appear under ID:COM - the box will be yellow - as well as an Added!! message in the Message box)].

pls help, anything i could be doing wrong?


----------



## dwitherell

Try another cord (if possible), another usb port (back ports are better on towers), make sure Odin is being run as administrator, reDL Odin (just recently heard an issue with a bad Odin DL causing problems like this), make sure drivers are installed (should be fine if you can connect your phone to computer and share files), once in DL mode try disconnecting/reconnecting usb cord... Hope one of those helps!


----------



## misaelN04H

thanks for the reply dwitherell but i have tried all of your suggestions (except im using a laptop, so i dont have back ports), but still no success...


----------

